# Jobs and Visas



## seeingtheworld (Jan 6, 2009)

What are the best avenues to find a job in Singapore? My husband and I both have degrees in Biological and Agricultural Engineering and have about 10 years of civil engineering work experience. On the side we’ve always invested and have been able to make this our main focus over the past 3 years. Over these 3 years we have been self employed and have maintained a small amount of engineering work to keep our hand in the pot so to speak. We have a VERY strong interest in learning more about investing and commodity investing in particular. We would LOVE to be able to cross fields from engineering to some type of investing or commodities merchandising over in Singapore but aren’t sure of the that likelihood. 

Also how tough/long is the whole Visa process?


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi ... despite the current economic problems ... you and your partner sound exactly like the type of people the Sing govt is looking for. 

There are a number of programme set up to help people migrate to Sing -- you'd be best off checking out the Embassy / govt website. Also have a look at the Ministry of Manpower (MOM) website -- as you'll probably need to have work and / or an independent work visa to apply to come here for any length of time. 

I'm assuming that you've visited Singapore before? If not it would be helpful to plan to come here for a month or so (if you can afford it) -- then you can approach the various ministries to look for work etc. 

Although the govt is actively looking for people to move to Sing, the current economic situation means that there is a general hiring freeze for many industries -- although medical / research / engineering are some of the areas that still seem to be doing quite well. 

Good luck ... and hope this was useful
cheers


----------

